# Screen Printing a wetsuit



## ayekeramba (Nov 25, 2008)

right so i checked the rest of the forums and printing on a wet suit was only discussed once and that was about vinyl heat transfers.

i got my wet suit and i want to get a logo on there. The material is 90% neoprene, 10% nylon, so im guessing heat transfer or iron on stuff wont work without burning a hole through my suit.

do i just go to hobby lobby and get the stuff to screen it on there?

any input would be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## ukmlb (Oct 26, 2008)

I think the best way to go about that would be to contact as many ink suppliers and tell them the material you wish to print on and hopefully one of them will be able to provide you with which of their inks will be best for that. Inks suppliers inc, wilflex, union, rutland (now owned by union) Grafco....


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

i would deffinitly do a lot of research. i know that material could melt if it is exposed to the high heats that are involved in curing the ink.


----------



## ayekeramba (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks very much for your input, especially that list of ink manufacturers. i think i may contact scuba pro and see what they know.

also, ive only seen cheap print jobs on like... beer cozies at gas stations and such, any idea on the process they use?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Plastisol screen printing. Printing on nylon requires an additive to the ink to make it adhere to the material. I'm not sure if it is needed with only 10% nylon though. I don't know about printing on neoprene either.


----------



## ayekeramba (Nov 25, 2008)

again thank you.

i emailed scubapro on the heat tolerance of the wetsuits to see if i can i do some kind of heat transfer. i also asked them what ink/process i could use to personalize it.

its weird, they must have used heat on the wetsuit because it has taped seams, which requires heating to cure.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

You probably would need an air dry ink with a catalyst. I believe Nazdar makes and sells ink like that.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

yea i would be extremely careful when printing on the neoprene. most likely you are going to want to use an air dry ink. the neoprene will most likely melt


----------



## ukmlb (Oct 26, 2008)

Check Grafco inks out, they also do air dry inks


----------



## printsolutions (Mar 31, 2009)

_Most neoprene wet suits have a lycra-blended fabric laminated to at least one side of the neoprene. You can print on that surface. For the best results, use Union Ink's Gloss Athletic Gloss (PATH) following the instructions in the PATH Technical Data Sheet. (from Union Inks technical support site)
_


----------



## Chez Rulz (Feb 28, 2012)

I just printed on a wetsuit using willflex epic performnce ink. Dryer temp was 325 and belt speed was 19 fpm. I had two diffrent types of wetsuit with a few differnt materials making up each suit, I tried to print on the course non gloss area with success and the glossy area the ink did not adhere(too slick). The stretch test passed and it appears zero dye migration. The area the ink did not stick was not damaged either, I was able to use formula 3000 to get rid of any residual ink.


----------

